# MTD Tecumseh motor wheel not engaging



## Helljumperbuck (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, my wheels stoped working when i press the traction cable. So i removed the botom panel. I see the friction disk is really in bad condition but when i tried to move the wheel itself the shaft turn but the 80 tooths gear dit not turn... im not sure to understand how its supose to turn but i know the problem is from that. I do a litle video to better understanding the problem. Sorry for my poor english. 
https://youtu.be/AmALEOoNdV8
Thx


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You will have to replace the Friction Disc.

Just Google it if you don't have the manual.


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 19, 2020)

You didn't rotate the gear far enough to tell, but I would surmise there should be either a set screw or more likely a key that locks the gear to the shaft. The roll pin is probably to keep the gear from riding to the right off of the key. Take the roll pin out and slide the gear to the right, and you will likely see your problem. I'd bet on a sheared key. The next thing will be to determine why it sheared. Good luck. 

BTW: I taught English to 7-12 graders who grew up speaking the language. Some of them didn't do any better than you, so no apologies necessary.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

The puck for sure. Probably a spring pin on the other side of that gear sheared off.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Pierre,


30Coupe is right. The 80 tooth gear is obviously turning independently of the axle shaft.
That shouldn't be! :surprise:

So even though your friction disk may not be in the best of shape (cheap enough to replace), when the transmission engages, it will spin that gear, but the gear will just "free wheel" on the axle shaft because whatever holds it in position on the shaft (key probably) has sheared off.
An easy fix if you can find a replacement key or set screw. 

Good luck with that.:thumbsup:

.
.


----------



## Helljumperbuck (Jan 19, 2020)

30coupe said:


> You didn't rotate the gear far enough to tell, but I would surmise there should be either a set screw or more likely a key that locks the gear to the shaft. The roll pin is probably to keep the gear from riding to the right off of the key. Take the roll pin out and slide the gear to the right, and you will likely see your problem. I'd bet on a sheared key. The next thing will be to determine why it sheared. Good luck.
> 
> BTW: I taught English to 7-12 graders who grew up speaking the language. Some of them didn't do any better than you, so no apologies necessary.[/QUOTE0]
> 
> ...


----------



## Helljumperbuck (Jan 19, 2020)

All my fault...
It was my first time removing the wheels...
Thx everyone to help me quickly with my "problem" 
https://youtu.be/QOS2vZB63S8


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 19, 2020)

Glad I could help.


----------

